# Guess which county I live in



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

https://www.ldnews.com/story/news/2020/06/19/wolf-moving-all-counties-green-except-lebanon/3222334001/


----------



## Red Bank (Apr 28, 2019)

That doesn’t seem too fair. Sounds like a political tactic to punish the commissioners from overriding the governor in May.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

The PA House has support for impeaching Wolf.

https://triblive.com/local/regional/state-rep-daryl-metcalfes-push-to-impeach-gov-wolf-likely-to-fail-experts-say/

Wolf was an owner of a huge cabinet making company and still has interests in it. He had no problem forcing his competitors to close for the virus, while it stayed open.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Typical piece of garbage politician. Pure trash.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ox76 said:


> Typical piece of garbage politician. Pure trash.


He's a petty little tyrant. His dictates are arbitrary and capricious.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Wolf has also picked on Schuylkill County also because they tried to defy his orders. In my opinion this Covid needs to work it’s way through all of us by dragging this out it will only last longer. Once the election is over this fall this will all go away if the Democrats get in control. If Trump wins who knows what the special interests party will do.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

No if’s.....they will continue coming after him. He doesn’t seem to mind, he even revels in it...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Farmerbrown2 said:


> Wolf has also picked on Schuylkill County also because they tried to defy his orders. In my opinion this Covid needs to work it's way through all of us by dragging this out it will only last longer. Once the election is over this fall this will all go away if the Democrats get in control. If Trump wins who knows what the special interests party will do.


If the Democrats get in control, we will have a lot more to worry about than the COVID virus


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

JD3430 said:


> If the Democrats get in control, we will have a lot more to worry about than the COVID virus


 Oh I agree there will be more to worry about it's just won't be covid. I've seen more then one Democratic candidate take my union dues to run only to stick it to us after the election. Believe me unions are not perfect but without them a lot of safety and health issues would have been swept under the carpet without them the last 50 years.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Farmerbrown2 said:


> Oh I agree there will be more to worry about it's just won't be covid. I've seen more then one Democratic candidate take my union dues to run only to stick it to us after the election. Believe me unions are not perfect but without them a lot of safety and health issues would have been swept under the carpet without them the last 50 years.


Times have changed since 50 years ago. The union needs to change with the times or theyll cease to exist. Thats why union membership is at an all time low- they havent changed enough.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I agree all main stream media does is bash unions rite now the police union is under heavy shelling. All you have to do is follow the money.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Farmerbrown2 said:


> I agree all main stream media does is bash unions rite now the police union is under heavy shelling. All you have to do is follow the money.


Some unions might need a little 'bashing', the UAW in particular. They had (at least I hope they got 'em all) some real crooks at the top. What I call stealing from you own members.  I'm not certain a long jail sentence is proper/good enough punishment.

Larry


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Purty sure my wifes "union dues" go directly to the democrat party.

What a great feeling


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

https://6abc.com/lebanon-county-governor-wolf-pennsylvania-funding/6321914/


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

The little douche knows he's not up for re-election and is on a "suicide bombing mission" to harm Trump and Republicans in any way he can.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> The little douche knows he's not up for re-election and is on a "suicide bombing mission" to harm Trump and Republicans in any way he can.


Agreed, but let me add that he's also on a mission to harm anyone that resisted his agenda(Lebanon County)

But, let me also spin it another way. I have a left leaning coworker that says this "Its great he isn't up for reelection because now he can do what he has to to protect us and stop this thing without the worry of getting reelected..."

Its always interesting how the same events can be seen 100% different by two people...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

PaMike said:


> Agreed, but let me add that he's also on a mission to harm anyone that resisted his agenda(Lebanon County)
> 
> But, let me also spin it another way. I have a left leaning coworker that says this "Its great he isn't up for reelection because now he can do what he has to to protect us and stop this thing without the worry of getting reelected..."
> 
> Its always interesting how the same events can be seen 100% different by two people...


Your friend is misinformed. Ask him to look at the Covid charts for Sweden and compare to our little Marxist twit Governor


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

It is interesting how many idiots we have Mike.....truly astounding, mind boggling to be honest. The dumbing down of the populous is just about complete.


----------

